# Help me overcome a somewhat irrational fear - and turn it into respect!



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

My big question for all of you woodworkers out there is this: Has anyone ever been injured by a table saw, WHEN ALL OF THE SAFETY DEVICES ARE INSTALLED CORRECTLY?
Here is my problem:
I bought my Delta 36-650 about a little more than a year ago. I put countless hours into giving a full tune up, there is no part of that saw I don't understand inside and out. I keep it in superb condition, waxed, clean, etc. I use the stock guard/splitter/kickback pawls that came with it (awful as their are). I use a variety of push devices well suited to the task at hand, I inspect boards for knots or crazy grain that could indicate an unstable board. THE WORKS.
Here is the thing - I almost never use my saw. I want to, I get close to it, I make it few blissful cuts with it and then the paralyzing fear washes over me and I go do something else. 
The paralyzing fear is thinking that people have all kinds of injuries all the time with their full compliment of safety gear on! But I have never really known if those are true.

We all know what goes wrong when we don't use devices…but there is no info on what happens when all the gear is on…

So, I ask the lumberjocks community. With all safety devices installed, have you had a scare or accident at the table saw?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Fear can be debilitating and dangerous. Confidence is necessary to realize a plan or method. You've begun. I have no idea of your situation or circumstances. Small accomplishments and repetition can only build confidence. The support and mentoring of someone with these qualities would speed the process safely.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, kickback, but that's not using pawls or any anti-kickback
device. I usually use a guard.

I recommend you get a band saw and focus on that. It's
a safer tool in my opinion and very versatile.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have been using tablesaws for 30+ years. I was originally scared of them also until I started using them more frequently. I always use the guard when possible, the only times the guard is not on is pretty much limited to non through cuts. Some people will tell you that they can't see the cut with the guard on but I don't worry about that, I set the cut up ahead of time so I know it is cutting what I want it to. I have never been cut by the tablesaw but I also realize why they call them accidents. I had one minor kickback that threw a piece of wood at me and I was lucky I had a heavy leather tool belt on so it didn't cause any injury. I have had several times when a piece tried to kick back but I was able to stop it because the saw was only a 1.75 hp. I do know someone who cut three fingers off using a tablesaw. He was very experienced but was not using the guard which would have prevented the injury. My advice, respect the saw, use the safety equipment, keep sharp blades, adjust the fence properly and think about the cut you are going to make. If it feels unsafe it probably is, find a different way to do the cut. Also, enjoy the saw and what it can do, they really are great tools. 
Mike


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Jenine,

I bought my saw in 1972; a 9" Sears bench top. I'm still using it and yes, it has hurt me. I was big and strong so the piece oy 1/4" ply that kicked back left only severe bruises on my stomach and a lacerated left thumb that I was trying to block it with. I was shaken, but recovered nicely.

I had taken off the primative guard as it caused more problems than it solved. I haven't had a close call since. Thing is, there's a little voice in your head that tells you a procedure is wrong or dangerous. Listen to the voice. Step back, look at it and analyze the problem. Guards, splitters, etc. can't save you from yourself if you do something dumb.

ALL the people who are injured in the shop, if they are honest, will tell you they ignored the voice. Respect your saw, don't fear it. I tell my grandson (7) to respect screwdrivers. Any tool will hurt you if you use it improperly. Work slowly and methodicly, don't hurry. Start with simple tasks and move on to more demanding ones. Build your skills and your confidence, but NEVER get cocky. Relax, but stay alert.

Tie back your hair (ALWAYS IN THE SHOP), roll up your sleeves, don't wear jewelry, don't hurry and NEVER WORK WHEN YOU'RE TIRED. Think through each step completely but don't obsess. Listen to thr voice. If it's quiet, you're probably ok.

Funny thing about my kickback episode, I KNEW it was dangerous. I was behind on a Christmas gift for one daughter, was dead tired and the voice was screaming. Only you can save you from dumb. Pay attention, have fun in the shop and make stuff you family will fight over like a pack of wolves over a dead moose.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

You want to remain keenly aware that a table saw can chop off multiple fingers in a fraction of a second or launch a board into your face at high velocity. That's respect, not fear. As such I always have two thoughts in mind when using it, #1 I know where my hands are positioned at all times in relation to the blade. #2 I stand to one side so that if the saws kicks back or something goes wrong I can dive out of the way and let the saw and wood fight it out.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Fear is the worst thing.Incapable of handeling the saw is another.I had a guy work for 4 years and he was still afraid of the ts.
Do what is best for you repition builds skill.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I had one accident on my Table saw MANY Years ago. All the Devices where in place. Something went wrong with the motor when I was Half way through Ripping a Board. It started to Speed Up to an Incredible speed!

Scared the Living DOO DOO out of me! I slammed the Off Switch. Got Mad at it and gave it a good "What For"!

I THINK that eliminated any Future Fear of Operating it again, as odd as that may sound. (Actually It's NOT Odd)

I put a new Motor on, gave it another …... "You ever do that again and you're going to the Scrap Metal Yard!"

Away We Went. No More Problems. & NO Fear of using it again.

In Psychological Terms It's called "Positive Reinforcement."

I THINK You're experiencing "Negative Reinforcement". IE: *Every time you Don't use the saw you're Reinforcing Your Fear of Using it. The more you do that the worse it's going to get.*

So ….. Go find it, Get Mad At IT, for doing that to you, throw something at it. Yell at it, Give It DOO DOO!!.

Then get a Board and CUT IT with Complete Confidence! You can then say. "Okay. You're Forgiven" *Just don't KISS The Damn Thing!!! ...LOL..*

If you got a bit of a Laugh from this. Subconsciously that might Help also.

Just so you know. Yes. I have a Degree in Psychology. I never pursued that line of work but I've assisted a few other people get over what is usually called *"Irrational Fears". *IE: Spiders, Snakes, Closed Spaces Etc.

One guy would *FREAK OUT* if you mentioned the word* SPIDERS*. Guess what …. YEP! He now has an Incredible Collection of them.

As they say …..... *JUST DO IT!!!*

PS: At first I tried using My Saw with all the Goodies on it. The Guard drove me Nuts. *I couldn't Clearly see the Blade. Off It Came.* The Pawls & Splitter stayed there to prevent Kickback. I threw away the Push Stick that came with it. It was too Long and Lacked Control. I made 4 new ones from wood, varying lengths. Worked just fine for me after that.

*However!* If I find myself Rushing, a little voice says *STOP!* I do that, Concentrate on what I'm doing and everything is fine.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

Rick LOL that's the spirit, don't take guff off your tools! I like the lumberjock here who recently cut a board with the table saw blade on backwards now that's not taking no for an answer! Now help me overcome my fear of bees I run away swinging my arms wildly when they buzz bomb me.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure that's an "Irrational Fear". Unless you noticed them BEFORE they Bombed you and you have an Actual Fear of Bees.

Insects & Animals can detect Fear & a lot of other emotions in a Human. They usually act Defensively.

I'm not afraid of Bees Myself, but if they started to Buzz Bomb Me … *I'd RUN like Hell also!! ...LOL.. *


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Fear of the tablesaw is not irrational, it's a powerful and dangerous machine that can be used safely. But fear makes people timid and lack of assertiveness gets people hurt… that and stupidity and lack of focus. You have to be the master of the saw and you sound like one in every way except psychologically so either get rid of it before you hurt yourself or pretend to be it's master until you really feel that way.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

If you really WANT to use a table saw long-term and get over the fear but keep the respect, I would second the advise to spend some time working on a table saw with a very experienced woodworker. Try to find one and just ask to watch him work…you'll see what he does, and doesn't do, and how he does it. Ask questions, and have him watch you use the table-saw and give you advice on technique…This will keep you from always second-guessing yourself, wondering if you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

12strings has a good idea. Do you own a car? It is more dangerous than a tablesaw.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

How about making some easy cuts first? A nice flat piece that has the fence moved away about 12 inches and cutting small strips off of it. Just get the feel. I make my living teaching and playing guitar so needless to say my hands are important (everybody's is). I use 18 inch push sticks even for even the safest of cuts. It's a machine that had me the same way when I began using it and I always treat it with a huge amount of respect.

Or like Loren said, use a bandsaw instead. You can do almost anything a table saw can do with a bandsaw except a few things, and it will not kick back on you


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Jenine,

If like me, you weren't around power tools growing up, it's perfectly reasonable to be a bit more wary than others. I'm still getting used to my TS but have gained a lot of confidence in the past year. I actually practiced turning it off with my knee and hitting the button without looking.

I did take the blade guard and pawls off for a short while and tried to ignore the 'voice'. There is no doubt that sometimes the safety features are annoying, but I suspect typing with several digits missing is more so.

For me, the blade guard and pawls come off for dados and other non-through cuts and when using the crosscut sled of course. Then it goes right back on again.

I'm not sure if you have a crosscut sled, but I'd highly recommend building one. It's actually made the TS more 'pleasant' to use.

The more I use my TS the more comfortable I get, but I don't think I'll ever 'like' it the way I like my bandsaw.

Here's what works for me apart from the safety advice mentioned by others.

-I get full sheets of plywood ripped or crosscut into smaller pieces before I ever bring them home. 
-I think through the cuts I'm going to make before I turn on the TS.
-I use a crosscut sled whenever possible
-outfeed support is crucial
-featherboards featherboards , featherboards

Keep at it and stay safe. I never understood the concept of the TS being the 'anchor' of the workshop, but I'm starting to get it.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Jenine -

To answer your question, yes, even with all safety precautions in place, accidents can happen. It sounds like you're doing everything right though and are as safe as possible.

I've had a terrible fear of the lathe for the longest time. I bought one use, let it sit in the garage forever because I didn't feel comfortable spinning it up and shoving a chunk of steel into some wood. Last weekend, I took a class on how to properly use the lathe. It turned my irrational fear into a good deal of healthy respect but a lingering amount of fear that I am assuming and hoping will go away with use. Have you considered taking some sort of woodworking class? It may be pretty rudimentary for where you're at, but having someone there with you telling you that you're doing everything right and safe might help get you over the hump with the table saw.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

The first thing I did when I bought my table saw was to remove guard; just haven't been able to work with it on. That was about 28 years ago. Minor injuries are inevitable and the result is the respect of the tool. Fear of the tool will most likely result in potential serious injury. Turn on the saw and get used to the noise; make some simple cuts, turn it off and repeat. As everyone has mentioned, build a confidence and turn your fear into respect.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't have the answer to your problem or any great words of wisdom, but would like to add an important point. 
You do hear a lot about accidents on table saws. 
The couple hundred that happen yearly make all the rounds. 
However, you hear nothing about the millions if times daily that a table saw is used safely. 
That being said, look deeper into what causes accidents on table saws. 
Except for the rare exceptions, one who looks just at the facts can almost always find the cause of table saw accidents to be an operator who ignored general safety practices or knew beforehand that something "just didn't feel right".

No permenant damage, but I've had two close calls on my table saw. Both time, it was my own dang fault for not listening to that voice in my head.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Kick backs are the biggest potential hazard. Remember not to rip short pieces, nothing less than 12" long. Use feather boards, another great safety item. Get a band saw, then you won't be tempted to make cuts that would be too dangerous on the table saw. Never use the miter gauge and rip fence at the same time for through cuts. Stand off to side of the blade.

I think one of the mistakes I made when starting out was that I had a tendency to cut pieces to length before ripping them to width. I learned the hard way that it is much safer to rip long boards than shorter ones. So now when breaking boards down I rip them to width first, then cut them to length afterwards.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Jenine, you have received great replies and comments here not much more that I can add, I do however like what Sandra had to say along with others but she left out one step at the bottom of her reply and that is using push blocks when not using a sled, it's critical to keep from kick back happening and keeping your hands away from the blade.

I can add among what many others have already said, make sure when you use your table saw that you are in the proper state of mind, not stressed nor fatigued when operating.

Members here among us LJs are actually woodworking teachers, two that come to mind out of the many are Jim (a1Jim) and Donna Menke you might try contacting any one of these two and ask this question they both are very well informed and helpful.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If you know and understand your saw that well, then you are perfectly safe using it. Injuries happen when you do what you're not supposed to do. Yes I have had a couple thankfully little "dings" from it. In every case was my fault for getting lazy and not following protocol. I do not want to make light of your fear, it is a dangerous tool if you are careless. ask any nurse that works in the emergency department. However, if you are afraid of the tool, you will never get full enjoyment of the craft. continue doing small work and make yourself realize that you can operate it safely.

remember that we're always willing to give answers if you have questions.


----------



## OldRick (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Jenine!

All fears, whether rational or irrational, are still very real in the human mind. Mine is a fear of riding a Ferris wheel. For some reason I get anxious. What makes this odd is that I could climb one and work on it if necessary. I've done rigging as well as tree service. Both without the use of safety equipment. But something about sitting in the swinging chair of a Ferris wheel sets off alarms. My solution is to not ride the damn things.
But a fear of power tools and machines is quite common. And quite frankly the only way I know to overcome it is through use and practice. People die every day in car accidents but do you still drive? I do. But to answer your question…yes I have had a table saw accident. And yes…the fault was clearly mine. I was cross cutting through a piece of 4×4 stock. But instead of finishing the cut (making sure that all material had passed the plane of the blade) I decided to take my eye off the job at hand. The result was that there was still about a half an inch of material still next to the back right side of the blade and when I looked away, my hand holding the piece turned to the left just enough to cause the back of the blade to catch my 4×4x4 block and pitch it into my face striking me in the chin.
It did draw some blood but it felt like my jaw was broken. (hurt like hell) That thing came in like a pitch from a major league ball player. (for an example of what it was like might I recommend a video from Tom Hintz at newwoodworker.com) Fortunately the "accident" was not worse and my jaw was not broken or even fractured. It hurt for about a couple of months but that was it. This has been my ONLY accident. And I plan to keep it that way by realizing that it was not an accident at all but that I DID NOT FOLLOW SAFETY PROCEDURES! As I see it, I made 2 mistakes. I was in direct line with the blade and I did not complete the task at hand before moving onto something else. 
Since then I have used my saw a lot and consider it a good friend for giving me a gentle wake up reminder to pay attention. And I don't get in a hurry. It's kind of like therapy for me. There is just me and my saw and we are doing this and there is absolutely nothing else in the world. (wow…that sounded like some kind of woodworking Yoda or something)
Bottom line, though, is to turn your fear into knowledge through practice and repetition. A good skill builder is to not try to actually make something but to just turn larger pieces into smaller ones for disposal. Making the exact same cut over and over again will soon cause you to relax as you start to realize what is happening is not some great mystery. I learned this many years ago when I worked in a production machine shop. The act of making the same part over and over for an eight hour shift is good training for hand, eye, and thought coordination. I'm currently training my wife and a teenage kid how to use a compound miter saw safely by having them dice up scrap construction material to be sent to the trash. It is not a precision task, it is getting them used to what it feels like. (and I get to sit down for a while)
Good luck with your endeavor ALWAYS follow good safety practices. The internet is full of good information. You might also check your local area for some crazy old coot who would be willing to show you a few tips and tricks. Shop folks are like that.

OldRick


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe not "fear", but a huge dose of caution is warranted around any tool that spins sharp blades. 
Take your time. Plan every step. Visualize the process. Dry runs are often a good thing. Safety is paramount. Not only with guards and feather boards, but in procedures, as well. 
In time, you will become more confident and have less trepidation. Just don't get overconfident or too comfortable.


----------



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow - thank you to everyone who responded in the time I was asleep!

Rick, would you recommend classical counter-conditioning or possibly desensitization - or, gasp, FLOODING??  Our household joins you with psychology degrees up the wazoo, lol. I have a B.S. in psych, my husband has a PhD in psych, my father in law also has a PhD in psych, mother in law, and all of our friends, on and on, Lol. Now you know why I have to escape to the shop - we are all nuts around here 

I agree with the collective advice that the only way to get over it is to keep doing it over and over. I have done the easy cut practice. Cut up 3/4 plywood til my brain went numb with boredom. That seemed easy when I was done. The 8/4 hardwoods are still killing me, though  Cuts take so loooonnnng (even with a brand new Freud full kerf rip blade installed). I still don't know why I think I am going to cut my whole hand off when I have a blade guard installed. I have even gone through mock trials (with the saw unplugged!) where I TRY to see if I can even get my hand to the blade with the guard installed. Can't do it! So, why I think I am going to loose a finger is beyond me. I keep looking at taking the plunge and buying a Sawstop. My husband seems to be on board.

I do use a band saw. For the scarier cuts, I have been ripping as straight as possible with it and then going to the TS and making 1/16" dust cuts to square it up. You might laugh to know that the band saw gave me my first injury - and not with the blade! I was moving it across the shop to it's final home and it tipped forward while I was hunched down a bit. The cast table literally bounced off of my chest cavity over my heart. It happened a week ago and I can still feel the restart it gave my heart, and the bruise on my chest is huge!

I would LOVE to take a class! We don't have any here. I have tried finding a club or something but none exist except a guild for wood turners. My brother used to work for Gibson guitar here so I thought he could offer some good advice, and as it turns out, his technique is so dangerous I couldn't watch! No guard, no FENCE, just pushed the wood following the line and then split the wood apart with his thumbs as the blade finally cut it apart at the end - holy smokes! Why!?. I bought The Table Saw Book by Kelly Mehler, and it is wonderful.

Maybe we need a Lumberjocks convention…ya, that would be awesome!


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Jenine When using equipment it seams the times that injury occur is when you are in a hury. Slow down take your time and you should be fine.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

First, physiologists are all a little crazy. Tend to overanalyze everything. 

If you are comfortable with a band saw, you should be fine with the table saw. I am way more scared of my band saw than the table saw. My worst saw cut was on the band saw.

You may not like Montana, but at least you're not in North Dakota.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I vote for the SawStop, 
you can't use the table saw if you are fearful of it. 
Maybe the SS will help build confidence and experience.

Sorry if you thought my previous comment was out of line.


----------



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

Totally, Monte! Ya know, they say that people go into psych because they all want to figure themselves out. Luckily, none of us are clinical psych but, still. Cognitive psych is almost just as bad.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

There are safety rules that we should all study until we think them in our sleep. Most accidents occur when you don't apply these rules properly. I taught wood shop for a few years and I tried to drill these rules into their heads. We spent hours talking safety. I never had anyone hurt by a power tool in one of my classes but you live with that fear as an instructor. Get those rules and follow them for every tool. If you don't have them or can't find then PM me and I will send you a set for all your machines.

I had a friend helping me while we were in high school. We had the guard off because we were making a "Blind Cut". HE decided to back the block of wood up just an eighth of an inch. VIOLATED a rule. It cut him an the backs of all his fingers on his left hand as it drug that block through the blade. No serious injury but it could have been VERY serious. Follow those rules.

BTW, I read a statistic a few years ago that said more accidents happen on a band saw than any other shop tool. We want to get just a little snippit out of a corner and hold the work piece close to the blade then we cut the tips of our fingers. Something to think about.


----------



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

And, yes, Monte - the nurses are the WORST at making me a bit fearful. I was reading my TS book in a waiting room a few months ago at an orthopedic practice and when the nurse came to get me she saw it and said "Oh NO girl! Are you CRAZY?! We just reattached a guys fingers two weeks ago and they are never going to be the same! Sell that thing now and save yourself the trauma!". You know that whole thing goes through my head every time I turn my dang saw on…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to 1+ what William said. Yes I have had a couple minor "dings". But I make thousands of cuts (I have the sawdust to prove it). If used by the rules, it is a safe tool. If you're going to be reckless then nothing is safe.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Never take your eyes of the blade. If the blade is obstructed by your hands, stop immediately. It is easy to just watch your hands. but you run the risk of becoming complacent with the blade. The blade does the damage, not your hands. KNOW where it is at all times.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Our emergency department says that they get one table saw injury a week during the summer months.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder how many accidents resulting in major trauma actually occur?
To quote a phrase heard incessantly recently. "Oh, the number is so small as to be inconsequential." 
Inconsequential maybe to those who still have all their appendages. 
Both of my traumas were a result of total stupidity, not a lack of safety devices. 
Common sense and caution are the bywords.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jenine
Everyone here has great suggestions .I may have missed some of the suggestions so forgive me if I'm repeating what others have said. Yes Table saws are dangerous but so is driving a car,walking down the street in a busy city. I disagree with you statement that your fear is irrational ,it's perfectly rational given your minimal experience using a table saw, just as new drivers are fearful of driving and people walking in a city their not familiar with is. Many of my students are fearful when it comes to to using a table saw. How students become less fearful using table saws is that we start by my student cutting wood while I'm there to make sure they have proper technique(like standing to one side to avoid kick back) and use the accessories that make sawing safer like push sticks,sleds,and feather boards. Another factor I'd never thought about before a student brought it up is the noise factor ,she said once she started using ear plugs she was a lot less fearful using the table saw. I would suggest taking a woodworking class or have a experienced woodworker with you to help you gain confidence . I know you have said you don't have a class close to you but perhaps you could treat yourself to a trip to a class some where. Of course there's the alturnitive of buying a Saw Stop saw that would take away a lot of the accident factor. You have taken many important details like tuning up your saw,using push sticks,waxing the table but if you don't make yourself use your saw you will never feel comfortable using the table saw. It may will turn out that woodworking is not for you or at least woodworking with the use of a table saw ,if that's the case there's nothing wrong with that. Many woodworkers opt for the use of hand tools only and even though that's more physically demanding it can be a very rewarding adventure. I wish you well and hope the Lj community has helped you at least emotionally make a step towards happier woodworking


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Much of the safety of working with a table saw or any other power tool is learning to always be aware of where your hands and fingers are at all times. I often take exaggerated movements to be sure my hands/fingers never come too close to the blade. This awareness begins with concentration on your movements as you work and will over time become second nature. The other part of safety around a table saw is DON'T TAKE SHORT CUTS! The urge to "push this little piece around the blade with my finger this one time" or to not bother making a proper jig to do certain cuts is often where fingers get nipped. Fear is good. I am still afraid of that whirring blade and always use jigs and well designed push and hold-down devices to keep clear of it.

Planeman


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Unplug plug your shop with hand saws/Tools


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

There is something that I haven't seen in the posts. When setting the blade height, set it about 1/2" above the height of the work you are cutting. You need this height for keeping the blade cool but having the blade higher than that, you are exposing more of the blade to your hands (and the work). This additional surface area, in the event that the wood binds, can make a big difference in how it reacts.

By the same token, when cutting dados - always use push sticks and treat the work (wood) as if the blades are completely through the wood. If your hands or fingers are with 3" of any moving blade - stop - is there a better way - whether it is a table saw, band saw, scroll saw - moving blades are just that. If you need to keep the pressure on a piece of wood, use feather boards-extremely helpful little devices.

If you are working on small stuff - get a jigsaw.

When you are cutting something and you feel it starting to bind or smoke a lot, hold exactly where you are, stop the saw, wait until the blade stops moving, - then and only then - remove the work. Once it starts to bind, you cannot correct it until it is safely removed.

Most of all - be safe


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

One other thing - when you are pushing something into a moving blade - push the work on both sides of the blade - never ever ever have a body part crossing in front of any blade at any time. If the blade pulls the work into the blade faster than you are pushing, you will run your former part into the blade (band saws are good at that).

If the gap between the blade and the fence is small, use a push stick.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

In conjunction to what David stated about blade height, I was told be a woodworking teacher that the bottom of blade gullets should be above the workpiece at all times.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

It's like a kung-fu or any martial art. It takes much practice, contemplation, and reflection. Combat can be deadly but when approached with full awareness or your surroundings (the shop), your enemy (the saw), and your technique, it can be very rewarding. Like breaking down a pile of lumber into exacting pieces for your project using all your jigs and tools… it feels good knowing you used your tools, hands, and know-how to get a job done.

The table saw commands respect and a healthy dose of fear and caution. It should scare you into the frame of mind that you place absolute focus on the tool and task.

Personally, I've had some major kick back experiences where the board shot back. But this is never an issue since I stand to the side of material and cut. Not always possible… like breaking down sheets of plywood… but I use roller/stands and will resort to using my circular saw when certain cuts are just too wonky to use the table saw.

Bit of advice… If you can build a good and large extension wing and outfeed table, and I mean go as big as your shop can handle… everything feels and is much safer since you dont have to worry about the material flexing during a cut. Pushing the wood all the way through and knowing it's not going to rise, dip, fall, etc will get the ball rolling much easier.

Also, using good hearing protection will take much of the weight off your nerves. It helps me anyway.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

People are giving you good advice.
I have had "Agorphobia" when I was 27 till 35.
Going through those days, my workshop was one of my comfort zones ! 
Worst thing I did was not deal with it right away.
You being a pyscholgist are aware of the medical effects of fears.
Back to your table saw.
If all the guards are in place it "can" be safe. Guards do not make you invincible.
Learning "how" to use your saw will be the solution. 
As with any other fear or phobia…....your comfort zone will help. Start with one cut, move to another type of cut then on…..etc…......thinking clearly while operating the saw is much safer than PANICing. Any other power tool can also be dangerous if used improperlly. 
Best of Luck with your fears….....


----------



## BHolcombe (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been working with tools as long as I can remember and my father's most emphasized lesson is that you must be entirely focused on the task at hand.

- Never force a cut, if it wont go there is a reason, turn the tool off and inspect.

- Always use all the guards and all of the external safety tools needed such as a sled or a push stick.

- Never line up your fingers/hands with the blade.

The table saw is one of the tools in the shop that can be dangerous, but quick frankly all of them command respect and can/will hurt you if not used properly.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW!!! My In Box was Loaded with Replies to this Post. I HAVE to take it off "Watch"!!

Jenine: The Entire Family Is????? YIKES!!

I saw a Study that I believe Mike put up on here, months ago, when everyone was "Flogging" the Dead Horse on Saw Stops.

What stood out the most was a statistic that pointed out …... "More people end up in the Emergency Ward from injuries sustained by the use of HAND TOOLS Than ALL Power tools Combined." (Watch The Reaction to that statement.) ....LOl..

Also your comment about what The Nurse said in the Emergency Ward? ...... UHHMMMM get the Point??

I don't know about the comments on Band Saw Versus Table Saw? I have both and to me, I see them as having been designed to do Specific Woodworking Tasks. I don't see then being Substitutes for each other. However that's just my opinion.

As far as a House Full Of Physch's …........................

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888









888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

My hearing protection is just that - they are not headphones. I do not have a TV or music in my shop - all focus is where I am working. If someone needs you and a power tool is in use - have them flick a light on and off quickly - enough that you can see that something is wrong - do not ever look away from what you are doing - turn off the tool and when it stops - then find out what the issue is. Tell everyone, when you are using a power tool, do NOT tap you on the shoulder, this will make you look away from what you are doing - and you will get hurt.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I only use one for rip cuts, and then I never make the cut all in one pass - I stop, flip the board over and come from the other end. If it's for finish work the rough edge gets planed anyway.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Jenine:
In 42 years of woodworking, I've had my share of close calls, scrapes and bruises. But I am a guy whose first table saw was a circular saw mounted upside down in a bench! No safety items anywhere, save I wired it with a foot pedal, so if I needed to stop it, I didn't need a hand. Needless to say, I kept my hands far, far away and did all my small cutting elsewhere. I also dumped it after only a year or so, living instead without a table saw.

Some close calls I can remember:
-My best friend out in Iowa cut his finger off with a Sears Radial Arm Saw, the one that used to have the electric brake. It failed to operate that time when he cut his finger off, just about the point he began to trust it.
-I once sent a piece of lumber through the wall of my shop, out into the backyard, on a kickback accident on my Radial Arm Saw. Luckily, I was not in the path. Did have to repair the wall, though.
-I've sanded off the tip of my finger when the wood I was sanding down in a 6" X 48" sander flew away before I could remove the forward pressure of my hand. Not a big deal, but doggone that hurt!
-Tried to take a log cut and slice off clock faces in my band saw. Blade grabbed the round log, which was only 4" long, and sent it spiraling dangerously in my direction. Luckily I ducked as it flew off the table, and I ruined a $35 blade in the process.

My point? I've owned three table saws. They all had full blade protection and riving knives to help separate the wood. So far, in about 20 years of cutting wood on them, no accidents or problems. All my other tools? Those are where I think I am safer, and the problems began…Truth is, all tools are dangerous, if used improperly. Ever hit your finger with a hammer, or push a screwdriver into your finger? Doesn't happen a second time.

I think you are to a point where you need to just go and cut some wood. Follow all safety instructions. Have fun. Make wonderful items.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Festool is a safer way to rip wood and save your fingers.

You're wise to give a healthy respect towards your table saw.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a hole in one of my shoes where I dropped a bench chisel. Moved my toe just in time -

If it is sharp, it can and will cut you if you are not careful - then we hit them with hammers to go deeper. - please be safe.

Oh, and the sharper it is, the safer it is - never cut with a dull blade of any kind! The only thing a dull blade cuts is you.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

If it spooks you that much (and it spooks me that much) sell it and buy a tracksaw for breaking down sheets. The table saw may be faster and easier to set up in a lot of cases, but it certainly isn't necessary.
A bandsaw and a tracksaw will take care of just about anything you need. Throw in a miter saw and router/router table and you'll be set (tools which you probably will aquire or already own anyway).

I don't own a tablesaw, and don't plan to, if my projects take a little longer as a result it's well worth the added safety of not having that blade above the table and everything that goes with it…


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I use all precautions and have never been cut but I have been hurt.
Kick back a few times through the years (40 years since I bought my first 10" TS as Sears).
The latest, a few weeks ago, was my fault. 
I was splitting a 2×6 and the blade was up about 3". After finishing the cut, I lifted the finished piece toward me and over the blade. A combination of dust on my hands and the wood, (???) but I dropped it on the blade and sent it flying into my stomach. It gave me a real good bruise.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a little fear with the table saw as I have experienced kickback twice. The first time I did not understand the machine and pinched a piece of wood between the fence and blade. When that happened I got knocked on my can literally and got hit so hard I thought that the small piece went through me. I did not let that stop me from enjoying woodworking but rather used the experience to learn and respect the machine. I think if you become comfortable with it then you take things for granted and that is when bad things can happen. So keep your fear and respect the machine and do some woodworking. Good luck.


----------



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

There is so much good info in here - really good. One I had NOT heard before and would not have been prepared to deal with was the one about the blade binding and holding it exactly where it was and turning off the saw, then waiting until the blade came to a complete stop before backing it out. I had actually googled that one before and couldn't really figure out the correct procedure for myself. So, that was a great one!

All of them are great, actually. I think I was at the point where I had read a full book cover to cover, COUNTLESS forum discussions and watched literally hundreds of videos. I think the best advice on here is practice, practice, practice.

Since everyone else is sharing their mistakes…my dumbest ever was allowing myself to be distracted for a split second and walking away from my router BEFORE I tightened the bit in the collet. Luckily I realized as soon as I turned the router on, in a split second I calculated that turning it off wouldn't help because it takes a while to wind down, so I just hit the deck yanking the power cord on my way down- before I even got to the floor I heard a loud ping as the router bit flew out of the collet and lodged itself in the ceiling. That was my NEVER LOOSE FOCUS lesson.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Being afraid of something that has such a potential for physical harm is, believe it or not, a good thing. When people get complacent is when it get's dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't add much.

But I have worked all my life with tools some that would rip your arm off. I have had a couple good kick backs and a saw bite and router bite.

I worked in the OR as an RN we did not reattach many digits as we did amature sports injury, auto and motorcycle accidents. some farm accidents if they made it to the OR.

I also have a cert in OH&S. I now work construction. For all the hours spent the TS was the least problem. no guard many different people using it and leaving a mess.

I have done lots of first aid on residential construction. Falls are the most frequent.

My Baby girl in High School was thinking of taking shop class. Both me and my wife encouraged her. But she could not get over working with power tools. She said Dad makes it look so easy. I told her I took shop class to learn how. Put she convinced herself she would never be as good as me and never did pursue any type of hands on hobby. I really think she missed an opportunity.

The older daughter would go up to my shop and use my tools with no instruction etc when I was not home. I finally saw a cut up piece of soapstone $400 bucks shot to hell. She got her ass kicked once. For using the tools not the soapstone.

I always stop for a second and think what could go wrong before I hit a switch.

I always think the last thing I may do is die as a plane is taking off. and large bridges scare the absloute crap out of me.

Just my opinion. Buy a Stopsaw. I am really thinking of it just cause it would add pleasure and of course bragging rights.

Oh Yea I live Just north of you in Sask. Alberta Blows Manitoba S…....s


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Lots of good advice, and no I didn't read it all. I have a true story though. Many years ago I took a job managing a roofing company. It was my way out of a dead end job. To this day I don't know how or why I got the job. I had no experience, no education and no background. What I never mentioned to anyone was I was scared to death of heights. Sometime you just have to set yourself down and have a good long talk with yourself. Fear is something you can overcome. And finding the ability to replace fear with respect is a life changing ability.

The table saw is just a tool. If you learn to use and respect it, like any tool, it will react as you command it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I must agree that the field of psychology is a little nutty; but I've been in that field for 32 year. I started working with severely emotionally disturbed and criminally insane adolescents. The experience has thought me a lot about human behavior, what makes us behave and think the way we do. The important thing to consider is that we as humans can not live for our own self interest or we will perish morally, spiritually and economically. This is not some "socialistic" concept; it is what it is.

i


----------



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

Omg, have ya'll seen this!? This is EXACTLY what happens to me, I almost died laughing watching the beginning!!!!  http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/tenons-on-the-bandsaw/comment-page-1/#comment-702905


----------



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

LakeLover - yes, you are directly north of me! 1123 km north of me! That is far! Your days must be getting very short, even ours are getting ridiculous now, and we aren't even into December yet.


----------



## TorxNut (Mar 16, 2013)

I understand your anxiety. I taught shop for many years and you aren't the only one with table saw phobia.

After reading through the above, I saw a lot of good advice. What I was going to recommend was basically what Kaleb suggested: Practice by doing a lot of safe, non-threatening cuts first. Like he said, rip down some wide boards, maybe 2-3 feet long, preferably softwood, just for practice. Do this for a while (after reviewing all the safety rules and thinking things through ahead of time). Then do some crosscuts with the miter gauge (get that fence out of the way!). Slowly work into more advanced operations as you gain confidence.

Bill


----------

